# butter milk



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

can someone tell me how to make butter milk and is it best to order a cheese making kit online or what do i need to get 


Thanks Tim


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/141-Buttermilk-DS-5-packets.html

Little packets of culture. You mix it with the warm milk and let it sit on the counter over night.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Just add live cultured buttermilk from the store to your milk and let it set for 12-24 hours in about 75-80 degrees on your counter - you will have a whole container of buttermilk.


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

i have some going now Tim thanks


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I made some plain yogurt w/o added sugar or flavor. My wife made homemade biscuits with it. They were the most tender and best biscuits ever! You can use the yogurt in place of the buttermilk.


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

i will have to give that a try thanks


----------

